# chickens and Turkeys??



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

If i had then in separate runs...can they be close still


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, I'm dealing with this too. I've been told they can be together, then I'm told they need to be on other sides of the property from each other, and I'm told just seperate pens. ugh I have no clue. For now I have 2 poults in my living room.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't they pass some pretty nasty diseases to each other? Just something I heard...


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well they can get black head but i heard that cayenne pepper cures it idk


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I was told that about the disease so I ask around and most people I ask said they'd never had a problem! I've kept turkeys guineas and chickens all together for 3 years now and still now problem!! I do worm them 1 time a month but that's about it!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Can't they pass some pretty nasty diseases to each other? Just something I heard...


I have had turkeys, ducks, chickens, pheasants, guinea fowl, and jungle fowl together for 4-5 years now. No problems yet. Not a single disease, few broken toes and spurs but nothing else. Gonna add geese, peafowl, and grouse


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> I have had turkeys, ducks, chickens, pheasants, guinea fowl, and jungle fowl together for 4-5 years now. No problems yet. Not a single disease, few broken toes and spurs but nothing else. Gonna add geese, peafowl, and grouse


Yay sup I'm okay to in AZ


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Yay sup I'm okay to in AZ


Yay so I'm okay to in AZ***	that's what i meant


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Yay so I'm okay to in AZ***	that's what i meant


I dont know what you are allowed to do in AZ. Check your local laws, but dont think there should be any restrictions


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> I dont know what you are allowed to do in AZ. Check your local laws, but dont think there should be any restrictions


I can have Turkeys...just happier i can in AZ


----------

